# Worried about budgie



## Harshjohn (Dec 14, 2021)

My budgie hasnt been able to fly properly and he had also bumped into objects multiple times while flying. He is usually
















very energetic but has been acting a little down today. Here are some of his pics , please give suggestions on how to improve his health. (His being Peter)..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How old is the bird? It is hard to say what could be causing the problem but it would be best to have the bird seen by an avian vet, you can search for one in this link by entering your country in the appropriate field, it is important to see a vet that deal with birds on a regular basis https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Your budgie is a girl. Additionally, she appears to not have several of her flight feathers. How long has she not been able to fly properly? Could you post better photos of her wings?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Additionally, you should be rationing her seed.
She looks like there is a full seed cup in front of her.
Budgies should get 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of seed per day.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------

